# International D436 Injector Tools



## Everett (May 17, 2020)

My buddy Ryan has an old 1979 International 1440 combine with a D436 engine in it.  He needed to pull the injectors and injector sleeves so I cut some tools for him out of a highway tractor rear suspension torque rod.  It really was just straight lathe work but figured someone might find it amusing.  Made the injector puller, the sleeve puller (he'll have to thread the sleeve 3/4-10 first to thread the puller in), and the sleeve install tool all out of the torque rod.  Had a scrap of 2" round cold rolled to make his slide hammer weight and a chunk of air brake S-cam shaft for the slide hammer impact block.  The 1/2" ready rod was provided by him.  Beats paying for the tool, exchange and shipping from the US!


----------



## Dabbler (May 18, 2020)

Nice useful tool! Cool to be able to help out a friend!


----------

